# Howdy



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Just sayin... 

BLAME SANTI!


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW! love it!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

.FLY GLI. said:


> WOW! love it!


 Haha, thanks man. I'm a big fan of your car as well. I saw it in person at Wuste last summer, I had the bagged silver NB.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


> Haha, thanks man. I'm a big fan of your car as well. I saw it in person at Wuste last summer, I had the bagged silver NB.


 Ah yes. Thanks man :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Lookin schweeett


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

.FLY GLI. said:


> WOW! love it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Right click SAVE!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice and clean....love it. i've always loved white!! 

I need to get my car done.:banghead:


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

sweet picture Ross :thumbup:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

thats absolutely amazing!


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

damn, that looks sick :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

wow:thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

damn, new desktop background


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

looks dope mang. :thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Couple more for you guys


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

texas cars are always on point:beer:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Jayy said:


> texas cars are always on point:beer:




Haha, and I know of at least 2 more cars that will be bagged in the next couple of months as well. One should be finished any day now actually...


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

i think i need to move to texas. car looks spot on :beer:


----------

